
Show HN: Mod.io – a cross-platform modding API for game developers - Patski
https://mod.io
======
zrobotics
Looks very interesting, I'm working on a side project that could definitely
benefit from this (solo dev, saves me from having to self-host). Certainty
better than steam workshop, although it does require yet another account. Any
way to integrate oauth with a steam account?

~~~
intenscia
Hey i'm one of the developers of mod.io. Every part of the service is entirely
optional, so if you take a look at the 0 A.D. implementation they completely
bypass our authentication system and manage a users mod collection in-game
themselves.

This means some features like "subscribing to auto install" don't work, but
for them they want everything to occur in-game which is fine by us.

